# Please help me (de)authenticating this box



## 997TT (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi,

A friend of mine got me this box of 25 siglo VI cigars. I already bought them but I suspect they are counterfeit.

First of all the box is missing date and factory stamp. No serial number on the sticker. Unfortunately I damaged he bar code while opening the box.

Should be a price of cake to the trained eyes on this forum.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm no expert, but asked a similar question some weeks back. In my opinion, the bands don't look correct. The top row of white squares shouldn't be "halved". Let's see what the real experts say.


----------



## 997TT (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah thought so. My understanding is that the band should 100% aligned. 

I started to believe they are counterfeit ones. Hope someone will prove me wrong.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> From the constant parade of "is this fake" posts, it would appear they sell enough to unsuspecting souls to just keep cranking them out with obvious "tells".


And imagine, that is just from the folks who say something. I wonder how many go unsaid. The really funny thing, is they invest more time in making the cigar look decent, but the easy part they seem to get lazy. But then again, if they were smart they would need to do this for a living. Reminds of the dumbass who broke into my car, stole my bowling ball, but left my laptop.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

@997TT - to piggyback off curmodeonista's post, It's a tough situation and don't feel bad. Heck, you might just enjoy the cigars regardless of their pedigree!

But to my point, there are knowledgeable people out there when it comes to CC's, and many of them are willing to help someone avoid counterfiets and fakes, but you have rules in place that at the very least, inhibit, if not outright prohibit, the sharing of said information.

Having said that - with some diligence and patience, there is a substantial amount of information readily available on the web that can help you navigate the waters between Key West and Cuba (if you know what I mean). You've got to read enough and dig enough to separate the wheat from the chaff, but there are nuggets of information out there everywhere. Good luck in your journey, research, and follow the rules. That should at least get you closer to getting the real deal.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

elco69 said:


> And imagine, that is just from the folks who say something. I wonder how many go unsaid. The really funny thing, is they invest more time in making the cigar look decent, but the easy part they seem to get lazy. But then again, if they were smart they would need to do this for a living. Reminds of the dumbass who broke into my car, stole my bowling ball, but left my laptop.


Must be an epidemic in California. I know someone who also had her bowling balls stolen from her vehicle near LA. Maybe they grind them down and snort them.


----------



## 997TT (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the information. The guy still insists that they are authentic.

This is far from done. I'll go after the dealer who got them. I'm currently in Dubai and they have zero tolerance for fraud here. 

Any reliable online source to buy authentic cohiba?


----------



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

maybe bad lighting but the republic of Cuba sticker should be hologram and you should have 3 full rows of dots above the "cohiba" on the band. That's just 101 info.
and same applies in Kuwait. Whether its gold or beats head phones , zero tolerance. When I ask if a product is genuine they always happily reply " its genuine fake sir, but just as good" they know better.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> Must be an epidemic in California. I know someone who also had her bowling balls stolen from her vehicle near LA. Maybe they grind them down and snort them.


The Dude from "The Big Lebowski"?


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

it doesnt look right to me, the box is missing some info


----------



## stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> I'm no expert, but asked a similar question some weeks back. In my opinion, the bands don't look correct. The top row of white squares shouldn't be "halved". Let's see what the real experts say.


+1

Also, underside of box is missing date/facility stamp.

It would be interesting to have checked whether the serial # checked out. My box had all the right markings, including a serial # that I verified, but the bands didn't check out leaving me to conclude that mine were counterfeit.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

stunna said:


> +1
> 
> Also, underside of box is missing date/facility stamp.
> 
> It would be interesting to have checked whether the serial # checked out. My box had all the right markings, including a serial # that I verified, but the bands didn't check out leaving me to conclude that mine were counterfeit.


They are starting to duplicate serial numbers now. They get a serial number for a known particular cigar and reproduce it for their knockoff counterpart. If unsure if box is legit, here is what I would check:

1. Serial Number
2. Hologram of Validations Seal
3. Micro Printing on Validation Seal
4. Black Light test on Validation Seal
5. Verify Habano SA Label is correct for mfr. date is correct
6. verify mfr. stamp look legit
7. Verify band and stick by comparing to known good stick in my own stash

There is a lot to it when buying CC's and that is why you must always trust your vendors or know that a friend/family knows what they are doing if they pick some up for you. If they don't smoke and don't buy CC's on the regular, don't have them pick stuff up or get deals through the friend of a friend type deals. Even if you have a friend go to Cuba, they sell fakes right across the street from the factory so you are probably more then likely to get duped there too.


----------



## 997TT (Dec 4, 2015)

That begs the question; where to buy original CC online?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/322735-habanos-forum-rules-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

elco69 said:


> They are starting to duplicate serial numbers now. They get a serial number for a known particular cigar and reproduce it for their knockoff counterpart. If unsure if box is legit, here is what I would check:
> 
> 1. Serial Number
> 2. Hologram of Validations Seal
> ...


I checked the Authenticity Check again and realized that I didn't pay attention to the the entire readout.

It says:

The product is original from Habanos S.A. 
HSA: 10.6119.22.2020

Description: Quintero Petit Quinteros C-C-CEL-M-n-25

WTF! I checked another box and the Description said "Romeo y Juliets!!!"

Glad this guy agreed to give me my $ back.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

stunna said:


> I checked the Authenticity Check again and realized that I didn't pay attention to the the entire readout.
> 
> It says:
> 
> ...


Glad you are getting your money back!


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

Definitely not legit. Poor construction on the cigar i.e. Triple cap and the band is off. The dots cut off on top and the gold embossing is off


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Shitsticks


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Not date or factory codes, squares on top of band are cut off. The warranty seal and Habanos sticker indicate a box from 2009 or 2010. There should be a factory code and box date on the bottom of the box. The cap does not look like a triple cap.

These look very suspicious.

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/info-packaging.aspx#Seals


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree with many - those don't look legit. Know your sources and you need not worry  Glad you got your money back


----------

